# Behavioral Therapy Group in Chicago



## docvelo (Jul 22, 2002)

A behavioral therapy group will be starting at Northwestern Memorial Hospital 1/10/03. This group will be co-led by a gastroenterologist and psychiatrist and is open to patients with functional digestive disorders who are willing to commit to a minimum of 8 consecutive weekly sessions. Meetings will be held on Fridays between 8-9AM. If you're interested please call the Division of Gastroenterology at Nortwestern University at 312.695.6304.


----------

